# komme einfach nicht weiter



## Daphne (21. Nov 2010)

Ich soll eine Klasse  programieren für die Konsole, bekomme per compilieren folgende Fehlermeldung:
 reached end of file while parsing
Bin Programmier Anfängerin und finde den Fehler einfach nicht. ;(

```
int hoehe = 8;
	int grenze = hoehe /2 +1;
	int laenge = hoehe * 2 - 1;

	for (int i = 0; i < grenze; i++) {
		for (int j = 0 ; j < laenge; j++) {
			if ( (j > (laenge/2) - i) && (j < (laenge/2) + i) ) {
		        System.out.print("*");
		    } else {
		        System.out.print(" ");
		    }
		}
		System.out.println();
	}

	for (int i = hoehe - grenze+1; i > 0 ; i--) {
		for (int j = laenge; j > 0 ; j--) {
			if ( (j > (hoehe-1 / 2) - i) && (j < (hoehe-1 / 2) + i) ) {
			System.out.print("*");
		    } else {
		        System.out.print(" ");
		    }
		  }
                System.out.println();
	 }
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Nov 2010)

Es fehlen zwei schließende Klammern. Eine von der main()-Methode, die andere von der Klasse selbst.


----------



## XHelp (21. Nov 2010)

Jetzt noch statt Duke-Tags die Java-Tags benutzen, und dann passt das.
Zu dem Problem: du hast dich in der Klammersetzung vertan. Rück den Code sauber ein, dann wirst du sehen, wo dir Klammer fehlen.


----------



## Daphne (21. Nov 2010)

Super, vielen Dank! :toll:
Ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren.


----------

